# Tác hại vô cùng nếu tắm nước lạnh, uống nước lạnh sau khi quan hệ



## nusy (28/11/18)

Sau khi thăng hoa có thể những việc bạn làm làm tiếp theo nhiều khi chỉ là thói quen nhưng có những thói quen gây hại mà bạn không hề biết

*Dùng nước lạnh sau quan hệ, gây áp lực toàn bộ cơ thể*
Các nghiên cứu y học chỉ ra rằng, khi chúng ta quan hệ tình dục, tinh thần không chỉ hưng phấn cao độ mà còn gây hao tốn nhiều năng lượng.

Sau khi kết thúc mỗi cuộc “yêu”, toàn cơ thể thường ra nhiều mồ hôi gây cảm giác nóng bức muốn tắm và rất khát nước. Vì vậy, rất nhiều người đã uống và tắm nước lạnh ngay để giải nhiệt cho cơ thể mà không ngờ được việc đó đã gây hại cho cơ thể mình.




_Quan hệ xong tốt nhất cặp đôi nên nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn chứ không nên tắm nước lạnh (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Trong quá trình sinh hoạt tình dục, biểu hiện hưng phấn khiến toàn thân có thay đổi như: hô hấp, tim đập nhanh, huyết quản toàn thân giãn nở, huyết áp tăng cao, da dẻ hồng hào, lỗ chân lông mở rộng, ra nhiều mồ hôi và cảm thấy nóng. Thêm vào trong khi “yêu” phải tiêu hao thể lực và mất mồ hôi làm cho cả hai thấy khát nước. Khi đó, ai cũng muốn uống nước lạnh cho mát. Cũng có người còn chưa tỉnh táo trở lại đã đi dùng nước lạnh rửa. Như vậy không tốt cho sức khỏe.

Nếu tắm ngay bằng nước lạnh sẽ khiến toàn thân bị lạnh đột ngột dễ bị cảm ngay sau đó.

*Nói “không” với những thứ đồ ăn lạnh sa khi quan hệ*
Có một chuyện mà chúng ta cũng nên biết là, tất cả mọi tổ chức, cơ quan trong cơ thể đều đã hoạt động vất vả sau mỗi "cuộc yêu", dạ dày và hệ tiêu hóa cũng vậy, chúng cần có thời gian để nghỉ ngơi và hồi phục. Đừng dại dột bắt nó làm việc lại ngay thông qua việc dung nạp đồ ăn hoặc một ly nước mát để bù đắp cho những sức lực vừa mới tiêu thụ, điều đó chẳng những không tốt cho cơ thể mà còn là tác nhân gây nên những phản ứng bất lợi như cảm giác đầy hơi, chướng bụng rất khó chịu.

Về mặt nào đó, những hành động này khiến đối tác của bạn có suy nghĩ rằng bạn cố gắng nhanh chóng hoàn thành cuộc yêu và hạ màn tức thì để đi kiếm đồ ăn lấp đầy khoảng trống khoang bụng.

Nếu uống nhiều nước lạnh sẽ khiến niêm mạc ruột dạ dày đột ngột bị kích thích lạnh, đột ngột co lại, bị tổn thương ở một mức độ nhất định. Thậm chí bạn có thể bị cuộn dạ dày, đường ruột hoặc đau nhói ở đó. 

Tốt nhất là sau khi "yêu", cứ việc dành ra 5-10 phút để âu yếm và ôm ấp bạn tình của mình, vừa giúp cảm xúc thăng hoa và tình cảm mặn nồng hơn, lại giúp cơ thể có thời gian nghỉ ngơi thư giãn thay gì vội vàng đi tắm nước lạnh. 

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

